# Picket fench and arbor.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Finally finished finished my white picket fence and arbor, and momma helped me install the arbor yesterday am.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It looks great


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really nice looking work, Doyle... Next project is slapping a coat of paint on that house. LOL


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Really nice looking work, Doyle... Next project is slapping a coat of paint on that house. LOL


*That is coming when I get my big check obuma promised 6 years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!* *Still waiting, LOL*


----------

